# WTF is going on here?



## Stereolab42 (Apr 6, 2018)

Could this be the cause of the occasional odd scrapes I'm hearing from the rear?










Oddly enough the bracket on the passenger side is positioned farther out and doesn't interfere at all with the shocks:










Clearly someone banged on the driver's side shock to make it clear? Are these the stock locations for these brackets?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

There's nothing STOCK with that set up. 
That was just piss poor planning/layout.


----------



## uscfan1976 (Sep 4, 2018)

Yikes, nothing stock there. Someone did a real shoddy job there, looks like it broke off and it was welded back on. Nothing that cannot be fixed just need to take the time to clean it up and properly weld it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not stock. No early GTO's came with rear disc brakes. Very cobbled-up job. Makes you wonder what _else _has been hacked.


----------



## Stereolab42 (Apr 6, 2018)

uscfan1976 said:


> Yikes, nothing stock there. Someone did a real shoddy job there, looks like it broke off and it was welded back on. Nothing that cannot be fixed just need to take the time to clean it up and properly weld it.


Wow. Every time I think there was a limit to the PO's stupidity, this car conspires to remind me that there was, in fact, no such thing. Also you'd think the shop that just finished installing my 4-wheel disc brake kit last week would have mentioned this, since they could have easily fixed it then.


----------

